
Webbynode launches - hosting for Rails, Django or LAMP - tortilla
http://webbynode.com/
======
mdasen
My initial thoughts (literally - written as I'm browsing the site and things
pop into my head):

It's a tad more expensive than Linode, although offering slightly different
plans, and a tad less expensive than Slicehost for many plans.

The ReadyStack is neat, but I'd have to see if it's how I'd want my stack. I
guess I shouldn't gripe about having to spend a few dollars to get a ready-
made stack as long as it's the stack I'd want (which would be Ubuntu based).
Also, why do I have to have phpMyAdmin or phpPgAdmin? That means that I have a
walking security vulnerability on my server as well as having to have PHP on
my box even if I'm not using it.

There's no information about high availability IP failover situations. Not
important for a lot of people, but still.

No Amex acceptance? My company only gives us Amex charge cards. If I recommend
this, it would mean putting it on my personal card and filing for
reimbursements each month. Not what I want to do.

Location? Slicehost is St Louis and now Dallas-Ft Worth via Rackspace's data
center. It's nice to know. Linode even lets you choose where which can be
neat, if not that functional for many.

Why should I go with a new company when Linode and Slicehost are so well
established with a long track record? No great answer.

No backups yet. It's a huge selling point for my IT director on Slicehost and
Linode has it in beta now.

\--

Well, that was my impression browsing the site. It looks really slick, but is
there a reason to cause me to change? prgmr.com offers significantly cheaper
prices which gives me some reason (even if they have drawbacks). That's really
where I am. There's no big reason to choose Webbynode over alternative
providers because I'm comfortable installing my own stack. But there might be
lots of people who would want that ease.

Looks slick. Looks like great work done. Looks like it will be good for
people, but not what I need. Good luck! Always nice to see more competition in
this space!

------
patio11
I love innovation in a market that doesn't see enough of it. It is great to
have options of medium complexity between Slicehost & etc "In the beginning,
there was an Ubuntu install. Then God looked upon the bare server and said,
sudo apt-get rubygems, and it was good." and Heroku & company managed
environment cloud solutions.

One bit of friendly advice: you'll see a lot of people here attach great
importance to the difference between $15 and $20. It is very difficult to
build a business on this kind of customer, since they will also attach great
importance to the difference between $12 and $15 when somebody comes along and
offers it next week.

------
csbartus
Slightly cheaper than Slicehost ...

Sadly they don't have a detailed description on what you get (ie. which linux
distros are available, their ReadyStack(TM), fix IP, backup).

Wish them good luck, might check back later.

~~~
mdasen
They might be cheaper than Slicehost, but they're more expensive than Linode.

Also, some of the questions you have are answered (possibly not in the best
format): <http://webbynode.com/questions#linuxdistro>
<http://webbynode.com/images/readyapp_01.png>

------
ctaborda
Hey guys,

Our servers are located in Miami, FL. We've received some great feedback from
your comments. If you have any questions please email me at carlos at
webbynode or @cartab

Thanks!

------
cschep
One thing they seem to do that is different is a less than 20$/month low end.
Maybe that will help with impulse, "hey I'd love a slice to mess with"
purchases.

------
forkqueue
We're intending to launch our hosting service targeted at Django users
shortly.

Highlights of our service include a separate MySQL cluster (databases on a VPS
don't perform so well) and a proper SLA.

More info at <http://kutoken.com/>

------
asb
I clicked around a bit and couldn't see where their servers are located. I
assume they don't (yet) offer multiple locations like Linode and Slicehost.

